# IMPACT: STEEL - Metallic Percussion



## Will Roget (May 17, 2007)

I’m pleased to announce *Impact: Steel*, a metallic percussion library for Kontakt 2, Giga 3, and other sampler formats.

I wanted to fill a gap I’d found in popular commercial sound libraries – several other products have metal hits and “found” percussion as simple sound menus, but I wanted to create an extensively sampled collection of organic and playable metallic instruments. My goal therefore was to create a unique, detailed, and ergonomic library with the same amount of multisampled detail one would expect from a high end percussion bank.

*Impact: Steel* is recorded in 24-bit stereo, with extensively multisampled hits, rolls, scrapes and twangs from six unique “instruments”, up to 9 velocity layers and 3 round-robin variations per each of the 73 total articulations. It also includes a powerful set of FX-patches, including Giant Hits, evocative textures and sweeps, and the “Clang Ensemble” – a group of percussionists playing on Large Steel Frames, with completely adjustable positioning of each player and automatic humanization/differentiation via scripting.


Here’s a brief demo of the main patches: Demo 1 (dry mix)

And here’s a demo of the FX patches

And a cinematic Action Cue, using several patches including the Clang Ensemble.


*Impact: Steel* is now available in Kontakt 2 and Giga 3, as either a direct-download ($79) or a physical CD ($89). Halion version coming soon as well!

More info, updates, and future demos available at http://www.impactsteelsounds.com.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (May 17, 2007)

Very cool -congratulations.And thank's for offering it as a download! 

It's on my "get-as-soon-as-a-gig-needs-it list"


----------



## alanb (May 17, 2007)

Einstürzende Neubauten . . . Test Department . . . Z'ev . . . and, methinks, me with this library (once the Giga version comes out).....


----------



## Niah (May 17, 2007)

coolness ! =o


----------



## John DeBorde (May 17, 2007)

Very cool Will! Looking forward to this one. 

-John


----------



## José Herring (May 17, 2007)

This is really good. Get it up for sale ASAP.

Jose


----------



## Will Roget (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for your interest!

Impact: Steel is now available for Kontakt 2:

http://www.rogetmusic.com/ImpactSteel/purchase.htm


----------



## Bo Clausen (May 19, 2007)

Hey Will
I just ordered =o 

Can't hardly wait 'till you wake up and send the DL link o=< /\~O 

Best regards
Bo


----------



## Hannes_F (May 19, 2007)

It sounds very good.

One question though: On your website you say:
"Impact: Steel samples may be used in the creation of music for production libraries, or in any other musical context. These samples may not be used in the creation of sound effects or for sound design unless significantly processed, layered, and otherwise altered beyond recognition. The samples may not be used in any way in the production of sound effects libraries."

So if I film write music that has say a steel tube hit from your library just at the time something is getting hit in the film it is OK (literally a hitpoint :D ). But the same sound without the music would not be OK?

Do you accept PayPal also?


Hannes


----------



## Will Roget (May 19, 2007)

That's a very good question! So, I've received some questions from other folks about using it as sound design. I think once people start using it, they'll realize the degree to which *Impact: Steel* really is designed with _music_ and not sound effects in mind. That and when you hear some of the FX patches especially, it'll become clear why I wouldn't want people slapping them on unaltered as signature sound effects; it could end up being unfair to people who purchase it later on. Like for example, what if the Law & Order "ClinkClink" started off in a sample library - now no one else can use it because everyone would accuse them of copying L&O. 

(Of course, it is extremely unlikely that a major production would use an unaltered library sound prominently, but you see what I mean)


As far as the distinction between sound design and music.... it'd probably take a 300 page manifesto to define that! So basically I'm just leaving it up to good faith that people will hold up the agreement within reason. 

And I got your email about paypal, I'll get to that right away.


----------



## Niah (May 19, 2007)

Hey Will exactly how large is this library uncompressed?

I'm a little low on HD space. :oops:


----------



## Will Roget (May 19, 2007)

Uncompressed it should run you about 384mb; the .zip file is a 321mb download.


----------



## Niah (May 19, 2007)

Will Roget @ Sat May 19 said:


> Uncompressed it should run you about 384mb; the .zip file is a 321mb download.



Ok thank you.


----------



## Bo Clausen (May 19, 2007)

Hey Will

I'm having trouble with the download - I only got 207 mb :( 

Does anybody else have trouble DLing, or is it just here at my place?

Regards
Bo


----------



## Hannes_F (May 19, 2007)

Mine stopped at 50 MB. Maybe the cross-atlantic connection is slow and causes a timeout anywhere.


----------



## Will Roget (May 19, 2007)

Yeah this is very strange!

I'll talk with my web guy tonight, until then just keep emailing me and I'll take care of ya. Sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## kape (May 19, 2007)

are you guys using a download manager, like GetRight?


----------



## Bo Clausen (May 19, 2007)

Third try and I manage to DL 253 mb - still not enough. :roll: 

Well - at least I'm not alone o 

@ Kape
No I don't use any download manager - would you recomend to use GetRight, or do you mean it could be the problem?
Normaly I don't have problems DLing big files.

Regards
Bo


----------



## Bo Clausen (May 19, 2007)

Ok - fourth try - 97 mb - so there surely is something funny happening.

I think I'll jump to bed and hope it's better tomorrow.

Good night
Bo


----------



## Will Roget (May 19, 2007)

Yeah I've been talking with my web guy, we just tested it and it faulted out on both of us at exactly the same time. So we're contacting the owners of the server to see what's going on. Until we track down the problem, I just sent emails to everyone who had download issues with a temp solution.

Worst comes to worst, we'll just change servers. Shouldn't be terribly hard, and we've got alternates lined up. Thanks to everyone for your patience!


----------



## Niah (May 19, 2007)

Just downloaded the lib, having a blast with the Clang Ensemble...simply incredible.

Very musical ! /\~O


----------



## kape (May 20, 2007)

Bo Clausen @ Sat May 19 said:


> Third try and I manage to DL 253 mb - still not enough. :roll:
> 
> Well - at least I'm not alone o
> 
> ...


Yes, I recommend using something like GetRight, as it tries to reconnect to the server if it loses contact. Works for me (though I haven´t bought this particular library)


----------



## Hannes_F (May 20, 2007)

I have it now and am very happy about the sounds. Who knew that trash ... err, steel ... can sound so fascinating!


----------



## tgfoo (May 20, 2007)

Seems cool. Definitely keeping it mind if I ever think I'll òÏ,   YÁÏ,   YÂÏ,   YÃÏ,   YÄÏ,   YÅÏ,   YÆÏ,   YÇÏ,   YÈÏ,   YÉÏ,   YÊÏ,   YËÏ,


----------



## Will Roget (May 26, 2007)

Just as a heads up, we've cleared the issue with the server and have been providing all our downloads since then without a hitch.

Working on the Giga version now :D


----------



## Will Roget (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey guys -

Impact: Steel is now available for Giga 3! Soon available in Kontakt 1 and Halion as well.

http://www.impactsteelsounds.com/purchase.htm


Also, I was interviewed by CreateDigitalMusic.com in a segment where I'll be talking about my inspiration for putting together I:S, what goes into sample development, and so on. I'll post a link when it goes online.


----------



## Will Roget (Jun 20, 2007)

CreateDigitalMusic interview has been posted:


http://createdigitalmusic.com/2007/06/2 ... -roget-ii/


Enjoy!


----------



## Ed (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey Will, I really like the sound, ever thought of recording some Battlestar Galactica style percussion? I dont have True Strike 2 yet but even then I would love to have more options. Theres this cool jangly cymbaly sound that would be great to have. And of course it would be cool to have more than 1 takio :D


----------



## Will Roget (Jul 1, 2007)

Impact: Steel now released for Halion 3 and Kontakt 1!

http://www.impactsteelsounds.com/purchase.htm


----------



## Ed (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey Will, how long you think for Giga3 version?


----------



## Bo Clausen (Jul 2, 2007)

Ed @ Mon Jul 02 said:


> Hey Will, how long you think for Giga3 version?


Hey Ed

The Giga3 version was released 14 jun - look 4 post earlier.

Regards
Bo


----------



## Ed (Jul 2, 2007)

yey!


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Jul 4, 2007)

Will,

Sounds great. Cool stuff.  

R


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Oct 21, 2007)

Considering a sale? Garage sale perhaps?


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 26, 2007)

Jus downloaded... . Hey, they are very usuable and coooool!

Thanks

Gunther


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 15, 2007)

Does anyone know if Will is around? I bought the download version earlier today and never got an email with a link, even after emailing him.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 16, 2007)

bump...


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 16, 2007)

keep bumping


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 16, 2007)

Actually, I just heard from someone that he's out of his town for a few days. I'm sure I'll hear from him soon.

It *is* fun to bump though. Reminds me of my high-school daze:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 18, 2007)

Will came back and sent me the d/l link: WOW, great library! Excellent sound and programming. Perfect for any action or moody cue. I'll be all over it in the next few weeks... :mrgreen:


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 18, 2007)

thanks for the update, I am thinking of getting this.


----------

